# Australia choc: ragazza rapita e isolata dalla polizia per 14 giorni. Contatto con positivo al covid



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2021)

*Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.

Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.

Si sono presentati a casa sua degli agenti di polizia e le hanno chiesto un test recente, non l'aveva non sapendo di doverlo fare, dunque le hanno detto che sarebbero arrivati altri due agenti per sottoporla ad un test.*

In realtà le cose sono andate molto diversamente.

*Questi altri agenti arrivati in seguito le hanno detto di prendere il minimo indispensabile per andare in una struttura anti covid dove fare un test, avrebbe potuto scegliere se andare in auto con loro pagando 5.000 dollari oppure senza costi tramite un covid taxi che in sostanza è un furgoncino.

Solamente quando è arrivata alla struttura anti covid di Howard Springs, la più grande di tutta l'Australia, hanno smesso di mentire: non era là per fare un test e tornare a casa, infatti era destinata a restarci nonostante in seguito appurata la sua negatività al covid.

E' stata 14 giorni in una minuscola struttura abitativa di pochissimi metri, almeno con un piccolo balcone dove però non poteva mai uscire senza mascherina e non doveva avvicinarsi alla recinzione per parlare con altre persone in quarantena come lei pena ancora 5.000 dollari.

Tutto è registrato tramite telecamere*, infatti una volta che non ha messo la mascherina subito ha ricevuto un ammonimento.

Ogni giorno le portavano del cibo tramite incaricati con tuniche su tutto il corpo e glielo lasciavano senza dire una parola.

*Pure minacciata di non opporre resistenza, altrimenti la sua reclusione sarebbe durata anche più di due settimane.*

In sostanza ha vissuto come un carcerato, *per tre volte testata e sempre stata negativa.*

La ragazza ha più volte provato a discutere della situazione priva di senso, ad un certo punto *le viene detto dalle autorità "Non deve avere un senso, sono le indicazioni da seguire"

La cosa paradossale è che la ragazza prima risiedeva a Melbourne nello stato di Victoria, celebre per il suo lunghissimo lockdown, e pensava che nello stato di Darwin nel Territorio del Nord sarebbe stato leggermente meglio invece è molto peggio nonostante in due anni di pandemia ci sia stato appena un morto (una donna di 70 anni)

Al ritorno a casa la ragazza ha perso anche il lavoro avendo un contratto temporaneo come commessa.


Dopo questa testimonianza, è stata contattata l'amministrazione politica australiana che ha detto di essere fiera di quanto avvenuto per poter tenere sotto controllo il covid*


Foto e video dell'intervista sotto


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2021)

>





>





>


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.
> 
> Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
> Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.
> ...


Siamo alla follia.
Questa razza è meglio se va incontro all'estinzione.
Quanto successo a questa ragazza è raccapricciante e ci sarebbero tutti i presupposti per rompere il culo a tutti in sede legale.


----------



## Prealpi (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia.
> Questa razza è meglio se va incontro all'estinzione.
> Quanto successo a questa ragazza è raccapricciante e ci sarebbero tutti i presupposti per rompere il culo a tutti in sede legale.


Ho paura che questo sia solo l'inizio..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia.
> Questa razza è meglio se va incontro all'estinzione.
> Quanto successo a questa ragazza è raccapricciante e ci sarebbero tutti i presupposti per rompere il culo a tutti in sede legale.


Lo fannohhh per noihhh1!1!1!
Fannoh tuttihhh kosiiihh1!1!1!
Tutelanohhhh la sanitàhhh1!11!!1

questa pagliacciata sta durando troppo e si sta andando ABBONDANTEMENTE OLTRE. Cominciano a cadere le maschere del buon governo che tutela la sanità. La situazione è drammatica oramai.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ho paura che questo sia solo l'inizio..


Mi viene in mente un film horror, non ricordo il titolo, in cui uno spirito maligno si impossessava dei corpi per passare poi da uomo in uomo.
Alla fine il protagonista per levare il 'contagio' all'entità maligna si uccise.

Il prossimo step sarà questo : abbatti un positivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fannohhh per noihhh1!1!1!
> Fannoh tuttihhh kosiiihh1!1!1!
> Tutelanohhhh la sanitàhhh1!11!!1
> 
> questa pagliacciata sta durando troppo e si sta andando ABBONDANTEMENTE OLTRE. Cominciano a cadere le maschere del buon governo che tutela la sanità. La situazione è drammatica oramai.


Mi fido della scienza... 
..........della scenza
.........dell'ascenza.....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fannohhh per noihhh1!1!1!
> Fannoh tuttihhh kosiiihh1!1!1!
> Tutelanohhhh la sanitàhhh1!11!!1
> 
> questa pagliacciata sta durando troppo e si sta andando ABBONDANTEMENTE OLTRE. Cominciano a cadere le maschere del buon governo che tutela la sanità. La situazione è drammatica oramai.


Edo, ieri intanto al tg sentivo dire che per le nascite è stato un anno horror.

Toh, guarda un pò..... non ci si può accoppiare a distanza???


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.
> 
> Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
> Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.
> ...


L'Australia è il paradiso di chi ha continui orgasmi per il super green pass.


----------



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'Australia è il paradiso di chi ha continui orgasmi per il super green pass.


dal primo momento si sono trasformati con la volontà di essere "covid free", poi essendo un'isola hanno incrementato quello che già facevano alla frontiera.
la novità però è quanto viene fatto alla loro gente pure, è la prima volta
fare il turista in Australia è più rischioso che andare in Afghanistan

è persino peggio del green pass, non ti salvi neanche se ce l'hai


----------



## princeps (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente un film horror, non ricordo il titolo, in cui uno spirito maligno si impossessava dei corpi per passare poi da uomo in uomo.
> Alla fine il protagonista per levare il 'contagio' all'entità maligna si uccise.
> 
> Il prossimo step sarà questo : abbatti un positivo.


"Il Tocco del Male"

comunque quello che sta succedendo è assurdo, ma ciò che mi spaventa di più è l'accettazione della gente: l'assuefazione totale


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi fido della scienza...
> ..........della scenza
> .........dell'ascenza.....


La scihehnzahhhhh gi salverà dall’esdinzione per coviddih1!1!1!1!1
Una barzelletta ormai


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo, ieri intanto al tg sentivo dire che per le nascite è stato un anno horror.
> 
> Toh, guarda un pò..... non ci si può accoppiare a distanza???


No, evidentemente fare figli in dad non è possibile. Ma tranquillo Peppe, ci pensa zuckemberg con il suo metaverso a darci meravigliosi figli virtuali esenti da covid


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Dicembre 2021)

poi fai paragoni con gli anni 40 e si incazzano pure ....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> "Il Tocco del Male"
> 
> comunque quello che sta succedendo è assurdo, ma ciò che mi spaventa di più è l'accettazione della gente: l'assuefazione totale


Ecco, bravo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2021)

ma scusate qua dentro leggevo che siamo noi il regime e in tutto il resto del mondo erano più normali.......


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente un film horror, non ricordo il titolo, in cui uno spirito maligno si impossessava dei corpi per passare poi da uomo in uomo.
> Alla fine il protagonista per levare il 'contagio' all'entità maligna si uccise.
> 
> Il prossimo step sarà questo : abbatti un positivo.


se non sbaglio anche "la cosa" era simile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Dicembre 2021)

Chissà,magari draghi e speranza stanno già prendendo appunti.
E per assurdo,se la stessa vicenda si dovesse ripetere anche in Italia,i caproni del dio vaccino sarebbero in grado di difendere anche queste misure.

Del resto,si sono fatti andare bene 1 puntura,poi no,due punture,poi aspetta,3 punture perchè serve il booster,poi green pass per la "libertà",poi super green pass per salvare natale,e tutti zittti,muti.
Poi quando si arriverà a gennaio e il supergreen pass dovrebbe "cadere", lo rinnoveranno perchè ci sarà da salvare la pasqua. E anche in quel caso muti,lo fanno per noi,per la nostra libertà !

Le misure più estreme nascono proprio grazie a questo continuo mettersi a 90°.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

"é tutto tale e quale al 2019" ri-multicit.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.
> 
> Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
> Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.
> ...


Eh I modelli australiano e cinese che TANTI QUI INVOCAVANO xke loro hanno sconfitto il covid... Ecco come funzionano.. Pure uno che conosco io in Cina x viaggio di lavoro gli hanno trovato il covid e si è fatto 20 giorni segregato in una camera di albergo da solo


----------



## Devil man (10 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'Australia è il paradiso di chi ha continui orgasmi per il super green pass.


però non ci vanno


----------



## Devil man (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal primo momento si sono trasformati con la volontà di essere "covid free", poi essendo un'isola hanno incrementato quello che già facevano alla frontiera.
> la novità però è quanto viene fatto alla loro gente pure, è la prima volta
> fare il turista in Australia è più rischioso che andare in Afghanistan
> 
> è persino peggio del green pass, non ti salvi neanche se ce l'hai


L'Australia è un paese di ***** ed è tutto deserto.. scemi i turisti che ci vanno... ci sono tantissimi posti migliori dell'Australia


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh I modelli australiano e cinese che TANTI QUI INVOCAVANO xke loro hanno sconfitto il covid... Ecco come funzionano.. Pure uno che conosco io in Cina x viaggio di lavoro gli hanno trovato il covid e si è fatto 20 giorni segregato in una camera di albergo da solo


Guarda che gli unici invasati dei modelli cinese ed australiano siete voi, che ad ogni starnuto avreste chiuso tutto, proprio come gli australiani, o "sparare hai runnerZ!11", o la sempreverde "eh ma i cinezi rispettano le regole sennò li ammazzano, magari si facesse così anche qui". Meravigliosi davvero. "per gli altri"


----------



## Devil man (10 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Guarda che gli unici invasati dei modelli cinese ed australiano siete voi, che ad ogni starnuto avreste chiuso tutto, proprio come gli australiani, o "sparare hai runnerZ!11".


a parlare di invasati... io ieri ho visto uno che faceva una video recensione di un gioco da tavola in camera sua con la mascherina  ma la gente sta male..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Dicembre 2021)

Per salvare il natale questo e altro


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Dicembre 2021)

Nel 2020 è meglio avere la peste bubbonica che il covid asintomatico.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a parlare di invasati... io ieri ho visto uno che faceva una video recensione di un gioco da tavola in camera sua con la mascherina  ma la gente sta male..


Come quelli in macchina da soli con la mascherina ermetica, poi quando scendono se l'abbassano


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.
> 
> Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
> Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.
> ...


Covid Game


----------



## galianivatene (10 Dicembre 2021)

è un modello che funziona solo se i casi covid in rapporto alla popolazione tendono a zero.

Per farvi un esempio, la moglie di un mio amico viaggiava in un treno locale. Arrivata, dopo due o tre giorni, a mezzanotte arriva una telefonata: “vi veniamo a prendere, per favore preparate le vostre cose per 7/10 giorni, dovete andare in quarantena”.

Il motivo è che avevano viaggiato nello stesso treno di uno che a sua volta aveva avuto un contatto con un positivo!
Hanno messo un treno intero in quarantena, con relative famiglie.
A shanghai se testi positivo ti danno 1500 euro a settimana finché non ti negativizzi.

Sta cosa la si accetta abbastanza volentieri perché per il resto la vita è molto simile al 2019.

Magari qualcuno invocava questo modello all’inizio, perché in primis è comunque un modello, e comunque è più serio di iniziative “partita di baseball a Codogno contro il Covid” o “aperitivo contro la paura”. Ora cosa vuoi dire? È chiaramente un modello inapplicabile altrove, per ovvie e svariate ragioni, e neanche sostenibile.


----------



## vota DC (10 Dicembre 2021)

Probabilmente in Australia sono tutti diversi e quindi non possono fare il trucchetto cinese di lasciare persino le persone agonizzanti viaggiare che tanto tutti sono uguali tra loro e li rimpiazzano come fanno in Italia dove non esistono funerali cinesi.


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente un film horror, non ricordo il titolo, in cui uno spirito maligno si impossessava dei corpi per passare poi da uomo in uomo.
> Alla fine il protagonista per levare il 'contagio' all'entità maligna si uccise.
> 
> Il prossimo step sarà questo : abbatti un positivo.


L'esorcista.


----------



## galianivatene (10 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque io in un covid center in Cina ci sono stato (per motivi di quarantena in ingresso) e francamente l’esperienza non è stata neanche lontanamente paragonabile a quella qui raccontata da questa ragazza australiana. 

Esperienza non gradevole ma amen.

Mi sembra stia parlando di quello che gli australiani pensano sia la Cina…


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> però non ci vanno


Non ce ne sarà bisogno, si stanno adeguando al trend dispotico (e distopico) tutti i paesi occidentali.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fannohhh per noihhh1!1!1!
> Fannoh tuttihhh kosiiihh1!1!1!
> Tutelanohhhh la sanitàhhh1!11!!1
> 
> questa pagliacciata sta durando troppo e si sta andando ABBONDANTEMENTE OLTRE. Cominciano a cadere le maschere del buon governo che tutela la sanità. La situazione è drammatica oramai.



Parli del Governo Australiano giusto? 
Qua si parla di rapimento e dubito fortemente che in Italia si arriverà a tanto.


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a parlare di invasati... io ieri ho visto uno che faceva una video recensione di un gioco da tavola in camera sua con la mascherina  ma la gente sta male..


anche io sono appassionato di board games, penso di averlo intravisto pure io, ma credo di aver chiuso subito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parli del Governo Australiano giusto?
> Qua si parla di rapimento e dubito fortemente che in Italia si arriverà a tanto.



Fino a poco tempo fa era impensabile che in Italia una minoranza di persone fosse messa all'angolo,derisa,continuamente ricattata e criticata a mezzo stampa da governo,ministri,giornalisti,virologi,scribacchini, e poi derisa più e più volte e privata del lavoro e della libertà,eppure...


----------



## Walker (10 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorni fa una ragazza australiana ha avuto il coraggio di esporsi in pubblico parlando in televisione della sua inquietante esperienza.
> 
> Un amico di questa ragazza è risultato positivo al covid.
> Sono risaliti a lei perchè hanno viaggiato insieme in moto.
> ...


È abbastanza noto come gli australiani abbiano la mania della contaminazione, basta vedere i controlli ossessivi negli aeroporti sui bagagli di chi proviene da fuori.
Con questa vicenda direi che si sono ampiamente superati.
Gestione abnorme e vergognosa, contro ogni buon senso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2021)

@Ringhio8 Come al solito la frangia "contro" mistifica le cose e inverte la realtà, dimenticando che prima di essere contro i vaccini erano contro le restrizioni e quando qua si parlava di lockdown o italia a zone colorare tiravano fuori LORO i casi australia/NWZ etc. sottolineando che lì avevano vinto il covid e qui invece per comodità non si faceva nulla per continuare a chiudere


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parli del Governo Australiano giusto?
> Qua si parla di rapimento e dubito fortemente che in Italia si arriverà a tanto.


Parlo in generale. La situazione sta degenerando e non va bene. Se si continua così, anche da noi succederanno queste cose perché è il normale epilogo di una storia come questa..


----------



## gabri65 (10 Dicembre 2021)

A chi denigra il modello australiano di chiusure, sarebbe bene ricordare che almeno chiudono in maniera seria, mica come da noi che chiudono solo per gli itagliani, mentre i nordafricani c'hanno l'afro-pass di invito. Chiedete agli australiani se gli arrivano tutti i barconi come da noi, dai.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fino a poco tempo fa era impensabile che in Italia una minoranza di persone fosse messa all'angolo,derisa,continuamente ricattata e criticata a mezzo stampa da governo,ministri,giornalisti,virologi,scribacchini, e poi derisa più e più volte e privata del lavoro e della libertà,eppure...



Ma guarda, posso anche darti ragione, si sta esagerando, lo dico pure io. So anche cosa passano i no vax, visto che quando organizzava le grigliate durante i Lockdown mi beccavo solo insulti  però boh, a tutte c'è un limite.


----------



## Butcher (10 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chissà,magari draghi e speranza stanno già prendendo appunti.
> E per assurdo,se la stessa vicenda si dovesse ripetere anche in Italia,i caproni del dio vaccino sarebbero in grado di difendere anche queste misure.
> 
> Del resto,si sono fatti andare bene 1 puntura,poi no,due punture,poi aspetta,3 punture perchè serve il booster,poi green pass per la "libertà",poi super green pass per salvare natale,e tutti zittti,muti.
> ...


Piuttosto vado in galera


----------



## gabri65 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chissà,magari draghi e speranza stanno già prendendo appunti.
> E per assurdo,se la stessa vicenda si dovesse ripetere anche in Italia,i caproni del dio vaccino sarebbero in grado di difendere anche queste misure.
> 
> Del resto,si sono fatti andare bene 1 puntura,poi no,due punture,poi aspetta,3 punture perchè serve il booster,poi green pass per la "libertà",poi super green pass per salvare natale,e tutti zittti,muti.
> ...



Adesso inveiscono contro le misure australiane per dimostrare che hanno a cuore la "libertà", ma fino ad adesso hanno acclamato per il dovere civicoh e per stroncare chi andava contro il sistema, eh.

Se domattina applicano le solite misure da noi, vedi come queste incredibilmente diventano "normali" e assolutamente appropriate.

Ma chi volete prendere in giro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso inveiscono contro le misure australiane per dimostrare che hanno a cuore la "libertà", ma fino ad adesso hanno acclamato per il dovere civicoh e per stroncare chi andava contro il sistema, eh.
> 
> Se domattina applicano le solite misure da noi, vedi come queste incredibilmente diventano "normali" e assolutamente appropriate.
> 
> Ma chi volete prendere in giro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso inveiscono contro le misure australiane per dimostrare che hanno a cuore la "libertà", ma fino ad adesso hanno acclamato per il dovere civicoh e per stroncare chi andava contro il sistema, eh.
> 
> Se domattina applicano le solite misure da noi, vedi come queste incredibilmente diventano "normali" e assolutamente appropriate.
> 
> Ma chi volete prendere in giro.



Hanno talmente a cuore la libertà da essersi schierati a favore del governo contro i loro stessi "fratelli" ,che fino all'abolizione del supergreen pass resteranno reclusi nelle loro 4 mura.

Qualche giorno fa brunetta,sghignazzando,in una piccola intervista ha detto che ormai *gli ultimi giapponesi rimasti a manifestare *in qualche angolo di piazza italiana, *sono inseguiti dal vituperio delle genti,* dal freddo e dalla solitudine.

Praticamente questa gentaglia che abbiamo in parlamento è riuscita nell'intento di metterci l'uno contro l'altro.
Ma se fossi al posto di sta gente (quelli che ancora inveiscono contro i no-vax,attribuendoli OGNI colpa) mi vergognerei come un ladro di essermi schierato dalla parte di Brunetta.

Mi vergognerei per davvero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno talmente a cuore la libertà da essersi schierati a favore del governo contro i loro stessi "fratelli" ,che fino all'abolizione del supergreen pass resteranno reclusi nelle loro 4 mura.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa brunetta,sghignazzando,in una piccola intervista ha detto che ormai *gli ultimi giapponesi rimasti a manifestare *in qualche angolo di piazza italiana, *sono inseguiti dal vituperio delle genti,* dal freddo e dalla solitudine.
> 
> ...


Ma che ti puoi aspettare da gente che sostiene un governo con Brunetta, Arcuri, Lamorgese, Speranza (ministro della salute che di salute ne sa meno di me)?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, posso anche darti ragione, si sta esagerando, lo dico pure io. So anche cosa passano i no vax, visto che quando organizzava le grigliate durante i Lockdown mi beccavo solo insulti  però boh, a tutte c'è un limite.


Figurati, son diventato nemico numero uno del popolo dopo aver detto che ho 27 persone (quasi tutte no-coviddi-vaccs) per Natale. Ma onestamente me ne sbatto, come suppongo hai fatto tu con le grigliate (più che dovute, son dalla tua parte)


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2021)

Ma in quella zona del mondo c'è un popolo normale? Boh, forse i giapponesi. Per il resto, tra cinesi, indiani, pakistani, coreani, ecc. sono uno peggio dell'altro.

Leggo or ora che ad esempio in Nuova Zelanda hanno vietato il fumo a chi è nato dopo il 2008. No, non è una boutade, è tutto vero. Ovviamente come finirà? Come finì il proibizionismo varato negli Usa negli anni '20. Soldi freschi per la malavita.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Dicembre 2021)

Chi ha visto i film Deep Impact e Greenland sa di cosa ha bisogno questo mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2021)

Quando dicevo che questi con la loro politica del "zero covid" fossero solo dei pazzi illusi venivo pure attaccato addirittura elogiati. Come quell'altra Elfo dei signore degli anelli che se non fosse per quel Film, manco si saprebbe dell'esistenza della Nuova Zealand


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente un film horror, non ricordo il titolo, in cui uno spirito maligno si impossessava dei corpi per passare poi da uomo in uomo.
> Alla fine il protagonista per levare il 'contagio' all'entità maligna si uccise.
> 
> Il prossimo step sarà questo : abbatti un positivo.


Anch'io l'ho visto ma non ricordo il titolo.

Beh non a caso i metodi australiani sono sempre stati idolatrati dai fondamentalisti delle restrizioni. Adesso si vede a quali assurdità e privazioni della libertà portano queste manie da contagio. Peraltro in piena fase vaccinale


----------



## Milanoide (10 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Qua si parla di rapimento e dubito fortemente che in Italia si arriverà a tanto.


Bassetti questa settimana a la7:

"Ci vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, ma quello serio: ti mando i carabinieri a casa a prenderti"


----------



## Gas (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ma veramente a voi va bene tutto questo?


----------



## Milanoide (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ma da un paese con una politica immigratoria seria non ci si può aspettare rigidità solo in una direzione.

W Australia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bassetti questa settimana a la7:
> 
> "Ci vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, ma quello serio: ti mando i carabinieri a casa a prenderti"



Un paese serio manderebbe i carabinieri direttamente a casa sua.
Tra lui e Burioni (che istiga chiamando topi,ignoranti,ec.ecc i no vax) aizzano continuamente la folla.
Poi si lamentano se sono costretti a chiedere la scorta


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bassetti questa settimana a la7:
> 
> "Ci vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, ma quello serio: ti mando i carabinieri a casa a prenderti"


"per il bene degli altri" é sempre bene ribadirlo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Bassetti questa settimana a la7:
> 
> "Ci vorrebbe l'obbligo vaccinale, ma quello serio: ti mando i carabinieri a casa a prenderti"



Non so chi sia sto Bassetti, ma da come ne parlate qua è un mezzo ritardato. 
Facciamo che gli mando la Mafia a casa, poi vediamo cosa dice


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia sto Bassetti, ma da come ne parlate qua è un mezzo ritardato.
> Facciamo che gli mando la Mafia a casa, poi vediamo cosa dice


beato te che non sai chi sia...nominato un anno fa coordinatore gestione pazienti covid dal ministero della Salute


----------



## Sam (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusate qua dentro leggevo che siamo noi il regime e in tutto il resto del mondo erano più normali.......


Ci stiamo arrivando, tranquillo...
Con calma e tante buone dosi di vaccino dell'eterna giovinezza ci arriveremo anche noi, per la gioia di Speranza & compagnia.
Prima bisogna costruire i gulag, solo allora...
_
...Siringa rossa la trionferà!_ (cit.)


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo arrivando, tranquillo...
> Con calma e tante buone dosi di vaccino dell'eterna giovinezza ci arriveremo anche noi, per la gioia di Speranza & compagnia.
> Prima bisogna costruire i gulag, solo allora...
> 
> _...Siringa rossa la trionferà!_ (cit.)


no no. tu e gli altri dicevate chiaramente che il nostro era il peggior stato.
fate andare mulini a vento da mesi inventando di ogni. ma nemmeno sui siti dei terrapiattisti trovi gente così fantasiosa.
chiudo, ciao


----------



## Sam (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no. tu e gli altri dicevate chiaramente che il nostro era il peggior stato.


Veramente ho sempre detto che siamo gli unici al mondo ad applicare restrizioni a 360° tramite Green Pass, mentre gli altri non lo fanno.
Ho sempre detto che siamo l'unico paese al mondo a mantenere uno stato d'emergenza quando l'emergenza non c'è.
E fino a prova contraria è ancora così.
E per quanto mi riguarda puoi tranquillamente andare a vedere i miei vecchi post. Così scoprirai da solo che hai urinato fuori dal vaso, giusto per non essere volgare.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fate andare mulini a vento da mesi inventando di ogni. ma nemmeno sui siti dei terrapiattisti trovi gente così fantasiosa.


Inventando cosa?
Che la pandemia è una buffonata?
Ma se oramai persino Crisanti, uno dei vostri pupilli, abbandona la nave, dicendo che ormai tutto sta finendo (semmai sia mai iniziato) e che i vaccini ai bimbi non servono.

Ricapitoliamo per chi si fosse perso la prima stagione di "Indovina chi contagia a cena":

- Avete fatto tre dosi dell'*UNICO* vaccino nella storia dell'umanità che dopo *QUATTRO* mesi non serve più a niente e richiede richiami, non sapendo nemmeno gli effetti collaterali a breve e a lungo termine
- Avete fatto la terza dose dicendo che era necessaria, dopo che *VOI STESSI* avevate detto che con le due dosi inizialmente previste si sarebbe usciti fuori dal tunnel
- Avete blaterato a pappagallo le scemenze di Burioni e soci, prima con la famosa immunità di gregge al 70%, poi 80%, poi 90%. Poi l'immunità non è più esistita
- Avete blaterato che i non vaccinati erano un pericolo, e intanto siete voi che non fate tamponi con la scusa del Green Pass e portate il virus in giro
- Avete detto che i *NON* vaccinati sono gli unici che vanno in terapia intensiva e che muoiono, ma intanto sia il sistema sanitario britannico, quello israeliano, che adesso in Italia dicono che in TI e fra i morti ci sono anche i vaccinati. In aggiunta, il sistema sanitario britannico qualche settimana fa ha ammesso che questa è l'epidemia dei vaccinati, mostrando dei bei grafici con numeriche a supporto
- Avete detto che è grazie al vaccino se la situazione è calma, ma intanto la situazione è così dalla fine della prima ondata, tant'è che l'ospedale anti-COVID a Rho è stato considerato uno spreco di soldi colossale
- Avete detto che il vaccino era sicuro e che non è morto quasi nessuno, ma intanto anche AIFA ha ammesso che ci sono correlazioni tra le numerose morti e il vaccino. E la gente sta continuando a morire
- Avete detto che ci sono più di 130 mila morti da COVID, e intanto l'Avvocatura dello Stato ha ammesso che è un numero palesemente gonfiato
- Avete detto che il lockdown per i soli vaccinati era la soluzione migliore, e intanto in Austria, la principale promotrice della scemenza, ha ritirato la cosa perché era un'idiozia che andava contro l'evidenza che non sono i non vaccinati che spargono il virus
- Avete detto che il virus è pericoloso, e intanto in Africa, in India, in Sud America e nel Sud-Est Asiatico (le zone povere del mondo) non c'è un calo numerico che evidenzi come tale pandemia sia lesiva per l'umanità. Anzi, in un paese dove non vaccinano manco le gazzelle (il Sudafrica) hanno dichiarato che Omicron è praticamente un raffreddore.

Ora, dopo tutte queste scemenze, avete ancora il coraggio di venire qui a fare i galletti?
Ma un minimo di amor proprio, anche solo per dire: oh, abbiamo creduto agli elefanti che volano, ma ormai abbiamo capito che ci avevano presi in giro... Proprio niente, eh?

Ammettere che quelli che avete insultato, discriminato, deriso alla fine avevano ragione, è troppo, vero? Meglio continuare a mantenere la parte, stile Draghi, in questa pantomima, sperando che un domani la gente non si ricordi più, vero?


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente ho sempre detto che siamo gli unici al mondo ad applicare restrizioni a 360° tramite Green Pass, mentre gli altri non lo fanno.
> Ho sempre detto che siamo l'unico paese al mondo a mantenere uno stato d'emergenza quando l'emergenza non c'è.
> E fino a prova contraria è ancora così.
> E per quanto mi riguarda puoi tranquillamente andare a vedere i miei vecchi post. Così scoprirai da solo che hai urinato fuori dal vaso, giusto per non essere volgare.
> ...


a parte il papiro che non commento perchè non hai scritto niente di vero, non mettermi dentro ad un mucchio perchè non sto dentro a nessun mucchio  . men che meno a quello di burioni e co. che neanche so che faccia hanno.


----------



## Sam (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte il papiro che non commento perchè non hai scritto *niente di vero*, non mettermi dentro ad un mucchio perchè non sto dentro a nessun mucchio  . men che meno a quello di burioni e co. che neanche so che faccia hanno.


Niente di vero? LOL
Eppure i numeri e le notizie sono pubblici.
Ma capisco che se non lo dice il TG1 è difficile da credere.


----------

